# Mirrors versus Backup Camera



## Dysanfel (9 mo ago)

Hey guys!
I have some tight spots on my property that require me to mow in reverse with my PTO groom mower (Frontier GM1060E). I have been pricing mirrors, and I am sort of shocked to see that backup cameras are actually less expensive in some cases. I do not have a canopy on my JD 1025R so seeing a monitor under the bright sun of Florida might be a factor. However, I love to hear about solutions to see behind as holding that RIO, working the pedal, steering, and cranking my neck is still a challenge for a new owner like myself.

Any ideas or solutions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

what about a Bluetooth video camera? just look at it on your phone when needed. If its in the sun, hold your phone differently.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I have let and right side mirrors on my new Kioti..............It came with them and I figured that the first thing that I would do after I used it a few time is take them off but, to my surprise they work very well and are very helpful.......

Here is my advice as far as mirrors vs backup camera.............I don't do very well with backup cameras since I have many years driving trucks, from pick ups to semis, using mirrors......My 2017 F-350 has 7 cameras total, three of them are rear facing.....I can't use any of those very well since I am an "old school mirror guy" but, my Mrs and 20 year old step-daughter love the rear facing cameras......Both of them can hook to a goose neck or a bumper pull trailer without a spotter but they have never really had a lot of experience doing this with mirrors only......They also can use the mirrors, both at night and during the day, for backing either with or without a trailer in tow......So, I guess it all boils down to what you are used to.....If you don't have a lot of experience with backing using outside mirrors then I would go with the back up camera.....


----------

